# New 084



## hautions11 (Aug 9, 2006)

OK you sick Ba$$$$tard$$$$. Now you went and made me do it. New to me 084 getting boxed up and sent as we speak. It looks like a minor project, but it is pretty clean and the guy is the original owner. Unlike a lot of Ebayers, he sent me a phone number and we talked about the history of the saw at length. I am always a little apprehensive about a saw at this point, but I can't wait to get it home and give it a good once over. I can hear that last 32" oak log shaking in it's boots already, in fear of the 084 on my Alaskan set-up. I'll send pics when I get it. 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...10019328691&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Aug 9, 2006)

HAHAHAH!!!!

Gotcha!

Have fun!


----------



## poleframer (Aug 9, 2006)

$375- ya done good there!  Hows yer 064 treat you? I like mine, but I think I need a coil or a coil wire (mines spliced), wants to die at idle when its hot- gotta do search over in chainsaws.
Russell


----------



## hautions11 (Aug 9, 2006)

*084*

The 064 is doing great, but I could tell when milling 20" oak that I was abusing it. I actually found some score marks on the piston after my last milling day. That is what prompted me to go for the 084. Nobody ever brings me small trees, especially oaks. I do have an 064 parts saw with a coil and flywheel on it, but I was saving that for a back-up. The coil wire on my 064 is nicked, but it still runs fine. If you really have trouble finding one, I may part with it. 

The price seems good on the 084, but a real close inspection will tell the tale. I tend to go with my gut feel of the owner, and the seller was very straightforward on the phone. I hate the auctions where the seller says" I don't know anything about this saw". This guy owned it from new. Put a new piston, rings, wrist pin and bearing in it etc... We will see, but I am excited to get it.


----------



## thompson1600 (Aug 9, 2006)

I had been sitting here tonight debating whether to pull the trigger on that one. Glad someone got it that will put it to good use.


----------



## hautions11 (Aug 9, 2006)

*084*

When I saw this listed today I really debated and was dead set on talking to the seller. I had a feeling it would not last. Like I said earlier, I'll let everyone know how it works out, but that is half the fun of Ebay!


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Aug 9, 2006)

No- YOU sick ba$tard!

I've been looking for a deal like that to come up for a month. Darn it. Too slow.

IMO 084's are simple to work on. I've had mine half way apart a couple of times. Good luck.


----------



## hautions11 (Aug 9, 2006)

*084*

Aggie,

You'll have to give us an update on the "Leaned on" 084 from Dean. It sounds awesome already!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have an extra cylinder and piston for my 064 and I am debating sending it to dean for some port work and extra grunt to compete with the 066's.

L


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 10, 2006)

hautions11 said:


> The price seems good on the 084, but a real close inspection will tell the tale. I tend to go with my gut feel of the owner, and the seller was very straightforward on the phone. I hate the auctions where the seller says" I don't know anything about this saw". This guy owned it from new. Put a new piston, rings, wrist pin and bearing in it etc... We will see, but I am excited to get it.




Check and see if he put in a Stihl or aftermarket piston on the 084. I wouldn't mill with an aftermarket... Look for a thin metal ring cast into the piston just above the top ring. This to protect the top ring from combustion gases and to spread the heat evenly across the piston and out to the rings. The 090's didn't have this and burn holes in the piston tops! The 066's run real close to the edge...


Set you mixture real rich (less then 11k wot), and run 32:1, synthetic if you can...


----------



## hautions11 (Aug 10, 2006)

*084*

Andy,

I did ask about the piston replacement and the parts were all OEM. Thsnks for the running info. I assume that applies OEM piston as well.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 10, 2006)

It wasn't a problem until a few months ago when the AM pistons started to appear... now we all have to be careful, or make the choice.


----------



## thompson1600 (Aug 10, 2006)

Are any of the After Market pistons any good, Andy? I've seen Golf advertised on ebay.


----------



## hautions11 (Aug 23, 2006)

*It's Here!!!!!!!!!!!*

The 084 arrived today. I unpacked it and it looks great! I like to see scuffs and nicks, but everything looks very original. Screws are all there, the trigger choke mechanism is very tight, and it generally looks like an older low hours saw. I threw some gas in it and it fired right up. Idles nicely and sounds real healthy. The sound was different and I then noticed what I believe to be a dual port muffler. Aggie or one of you guys that knows something about 084's, please comment on the second picture, which is a close-up of the exhaust area. Nothing to cut in the yard at the moment, so I will have to head for the woods Sat. AM. I can't wait to try it.



http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e165/Hautions11/New084.jpg

http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e165/Hautions11/DualPort.jpg

OK, I couldn't stand it! I walked out through the woods and found a nice downed 20" ash tree. This thing is a brute! It came with a factory 25" 404 bar and newly sharpened chain. I can't wait to try some big wood!


----------



## dustytools (Aug 23, 2006)

Man what I wouldnt give for a 20 inch ash log. I have turned some ball bats out of ash and that stuff is HARD but shouldnt be much of a match for the 084. Good luck with the new saw.


----------



## woodshop (Aug 24, 2006)

dustytools said:


> Man what I wouldnt give for a 20 inch ash log. I have turned some ball bats out of ash and that stuff is HARD but shouldnt be much of a match for the 084. Good luck with the new saw.


Dusty if you were closer I'd give you enough ash for as many baseball bats as you can turn. As we speak, I have a 10 foot long 18x12 ash cant in my driveway waiting to be sliced up when I am feeling better. It came from a huge tree, and this section is is knot free (I think, looks to be), so would be good for bats. I use it, but the majority of customers want oak, and they see ash as a lesser wood. If you have a truck and lots of gas money, I'd let you have it for nothing, just let me know before I cut it up into boards.


----------



## brian660 (Aug 24, 2006)

nice score, almost cheap enough for me to pick it up


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Aug 24, 2006)

hautions11 said:


> The 084 arrived today. I unpacked it and it looks great! I like to see scuffs and nicks, but everything looks very original. Screws are all there, the trigger choke mechanism is very tight, and it generally looks like an older low hours saw. I threw some gas in it and it fired right up. Idles nicely and sounds real healthy. The sound was different and I then noticed what I believe to be a dual port muffler. Aggie or one of you guys that knows something about 084's, please comment on the second picture, which is a close-up of the exhaust area. Nothing to cut in the yard at the moment, so I will have to head for the woods Sat. AM. I can't wait to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice saw. Cosmetically it looks alot like mine when I got it.

Mine came with a different muffler and looking at the service and parts manuals I can't tell if your's is 100% factory or not. A picture of the muffler with the cover off would help. I've wondered myself what the difference between the two styles were. I'm sure someone here can enlighten us.

Here's what I did to mine.


----------



## coveredinsap (Aug 24, 2006)

I understand the hard tip bar for stumps....I use the old Macs w/18"-20" hardnose bars for a similar purpose, but what's the theory behind the extra shorty bar?


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Aug 24, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> I understand the hard tip bar for stumps....I use the old Macs w/18"-20" hardnose bars for a similar purpose, but what's the theory behind the extra shorty bar?




No theory- It only cost 5 bucks (clearance) and chain costs about 8. If I smoke it, so what. I hadn't used it for that purpose yet as you probably can see. Right now it's getting plenty of use in the bench vise for sharpening chains.


----------



## hautions11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Muffler*

Aggie, prior to your muffler mod, what did it look like? I am still debating on bars. On your 42" stihl, can I install a new tip and run a 3/8 063 chain on it? That may be my best option.


----------



## dustytools (Aug 24, 2006)

I appreciate the offer woodshop, but Pa. is a little too far from Carlisle, Ky. id have major bucks in those bats. As far as ash being a lesser wood I would have to disagree to a certain extent as I have seen some beautiful interior hand rails made of ash. I had some pics once upon a time but i guess they have been deleted. The railings are on a spiral staircase, they were bent and laminated, and actually favored oak a whole lot.


----------



## hautions11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Ash*

Dusty,

I sent you a PM, but I have a 30" ash to cut down this fall. What size blanks are you looking for. I could cut a couple and throw them in UPS for next to nothing. Let me know.


----------



## woodshop (Aug 24, 2006)

dustytools said:


> As far as ash being a lesser wood I would have to disagree to a certain extent as I have seen some beautiful interior hand rails made of ash....... they were bent and laminated, and actually favored oak a whole lot.


No argument here on the beauty of ash. The fact that some people see it as a lesser wood than oak simply shows that many don't know much about wood. And thats OK, just the nature of the beast when you're a woodworker selling to the general public. I love working it in my shop. It's rock hard but works well with tooling. It has a creamy light color, yet still has plenty of interesting grain patterns just like oak, only without the large pores. Many people at my shows can't tell the differece between something I made in ash or oak. I'ts just perception, like a lot of things.


----------



## dustytools (Aug 25, 2006)

I replied to your message hautions. If you dont mind me asking, what part of Indiana are you in? I have family in southern Indiana and I go up fron time to time.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Aug 25, 2006)

hautions11 said:


> Aggie, prior to your muffler mod, what did it look like? I am still debating on bars. On your 42" stihl, can I install a new tip and run a 3/8 063 chain on it? That may be my best option.




I called stihl and they saw they don't make a 3/8" pitch tip for that bar. Due to liability they only want you running .404 on their bars over 36".


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Aug 25, 2006)

dustytools said:


> I appreciate the offer woodshop, but Pa. is a little too far from Carlisle, Ky. id have major bucks in those bats. As far as ash being a lesser wood I would have to disagree to a certain extent as I have seen some beautiful interior hand rails made of ash. I had some pics once upon a time but i guess they have been deleted. The railings are on a spiral staircase, they were bent and laminated, and actually favored oak a whole lot.




There are a lot of applications where ash is superior to oak IMO. Bent laminations are one of them. 1/4" strips of ash can be bent into amazingly tight radiuses with out breaking.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Aug 25, 2006)

hautions11 said:


> Aggie, prior to your muffler mod, what did it look like? I am still debating on bars. On your 42" stihl, can I install a new tip and run a 3/8 063 chain on it? That may be my best option.




I can't find any good "before" pictures on this computer. I'll look on my other one tonight.


----------



## hautions11 (Aug 26, 2006)

*42 "*

Aggie,


Make me an offer I can't refuse! How about your 42 with some cool specialty ground 404 ripping chain. Shoot me an offer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks.

L


----------



## carvinmark (Aug 26, 2006)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Nice saw. Cosmetically it looks alot like mine when I got it.
> 
> Mine came with a different muffler and looking at the service and parts manuals I can't tell if your's is 100% factory or not. A picture of the muffler with the cover off would help. I've wondered myself what the difference between the two styles were. I'm sure someone here can enlighten us.
> 
> Here's what I did to mine.


Aggie,
I sure do like that muffler!!!!!
Mark


----------



## CaseyForrest (Aug 26, 2006)

Mark, have you gotten yours back yet?


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Aug 26, 2006)

carvinmark said:


> Aggie,
> I sure do like that muffler!!!!!
> Mark



Thanks-


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Aug 26, 2006)

hautions11 said:


> Aggie,
> 
> 
> Make me an offer I can't refuse! How about your 42 with some cool specialty ground 404 ripping chain. Shoot me an offer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks.
> ...




Hmmm... let me think on it and I'll shoot you a PM. I have a few loops of .404 for it but I'll have to look to see what I have exactly.


----------



## carvinmark (Aug 26, 2006)

CaseyForrest said:


> Mark, have you gotten yours back yet?


Yes!!!! It runs good. I haven't had any time to put it on the mill yet. SOON!
Mark


----------



## CaseyForrest (Aug 26, 2006)

carvinmark said:


> Yes!!!! It runs good. I haven't had any time to put it on the mill yet. SOON!
> Mark



Good deal!!! I told you they'd get it right!!!! Were your bar covers in there too?


----------



## carvinmark (Aug 26, 2006)

Yes, thanks casey. Can't wait to try out the 084. Tell the truth here,did that little demo of the ms200 I did influence your decision???? Good choice bud.
Mark


----------



## CaseyForrest (Aug 26, 2006)

Well...to be honest......

I almost got that 338. Brian had it on sale for $419. Im sure I could have talked him down at least another $20......

But when its all said and done, keeping all the saws the same made more sense to me. Im going to bury it in some wood tomorrow. I also get to switch over to the Stihl full syn. oil.

I tell you this though...That thing does scream!!!!


----------



## carvinmark (Aug 26, 2006)

Boy, do I know what ya mean!
Mark


----------



## NWCS (Aug 26, 2006)

pole you need a spark plug wire? PM me your address and watch your mailbox.. 



poleframer said:


> $375- ya done good there!  Hows yer 064 treat you? I like mine, but I think I need a coil or a coil wire (mines spliced), wants to die at idle when its hot- gotta do search over in chainsaws.
> Russell


----------

